# Espero que tu experiencia sea...



## ledzepfran

Want to say:

Espero que tu experiencia en Sudamérica sea genial

My try:

I wish that your experiencies here in Southamerica would be great


----------



## blasita

> Want to say:
> 
> Espero que tu experiencia en Sudamérica sea genial
> 
> My try:
> 
> I *hope* that your experienc*e* here in South *A*merica *will* be great.



This is my try.  Wait for other ideas.  Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Ok, *blasita
I **hope that your experienc**e, here, in South **America **will be great/fantastic.*


----------



## sound shift

"I hope you have a great time here in South America."


----------



## Prof. Ivinson

blasita said:


> This is my try.  Wait for other ideas.  Saludos.





1) I hope you are happy. Espero que seas feliz. (at the moment)
2) I hope you will be happy. Espero que seas feliz. (future)

I hope (that) your experience here in South Africa is great.
I hope (that) your experience here in South Africa will be great.

                       1) I hope it is great.
                       2)  I hope it will be great.

1) As it is in present, it is the hope for being great at that moment.
2) Future. As a matter of hope for the things that will happen.


----------



## ledzepfran

Wow, I really learnt a lot with you people. I'm more and more convinced every day that this is a great community


----------



## Payam

"Espero que tu experiencia en Sudamérica sea genial"

Can someone explain to me why this sentence has subjunctivo? Shouldn't it be indicativo? I thought the use of subjunctivo only comes when the sentence is neglated, like in "no espero que sea..."


----------



## kreiner

Payam said:


> "Espero que tu experiencia en Sudamérica sea genial"
> 
> Can someone explain to me why this sentence has subjunctivo? Shouldn't it be indicativo? I thought the use of subjunctivo only comes when the sentence is neglated , like in "no espero que sea..."


 
"Esperar que" rige subjuntivo.


----------



## duvija

Miren lo que dijo sound shift. 
"Experiencia" no suena bien ahí, en castellano.


----------



## MonikaUSA

sound shift said:


> "I hope you have a great time here in South America."


I would say the same.


----------



## albertovidal

I disagree.
"To have a good time" and "to have an experience" don't seem to me alike.
I can have a good time and have no experiences. Likewise, I can have experiences and not have a good time.
As far as I understand *ledzepfran *is trying to express the concept of "discovering new things in another places" and not "having cool times"


----------



## donbill

MonikaUSA said:


> I would say the same.





sound shift said:


> "I hope you have a great time here in South America."



I agree with both of you!


----------



## mhp

albertovidal said:


> I disagree.
> "To have a good time" and "to have an experience" don't seem to me alike.
> I can have a good time and have no experiences. Likewise, I can have experiences and not have a good time.
> As far as I understand *ledzepfran *is trying to express the concept of "discovering new things in another places" and not "having cool times"



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
"To have a good time" does not necessaily mean dancing all night. A person can have a great time meeting new people, seeing new things, or as you put it "have an experience".


----------



## duvija

Isn't 'to have an experience' a little bit of psycho-babble?
A ver si me explico. En castellano 'tener una experiencia' necesita algo calificándola: tener una buena/mala/interesante experiencia.
Sin un adjetivo la frase queda así ... perdiéndose en la nada ....


----------



## albertovidal

duvija said:


> Isn't 'to have an experience' a little bit of psycho-babble?
> A ver si me explico. En castellano 'tener una experiencia' necesita algo calificándola: tener una buena/mala/interesante experiencia.
> Sin un adjetivo la frase queda así ... perdiéndose en la nada ....



No creo que sea como lo planteas.
En la vida uno tiene buenas y malas experiencias pero, todas, nutren nuestro bagaje.
Cuando uno viaja a otro país, sobre todo, cuando va a vivir a otro lugar, las experiencias que obtiene respecto de las distintas costumbres, idiosincracias, comidas, etc. alimentan nuestro conocimiento.
Cuando pasamos momentos agradables, estos pueden ser importantes o nimios.
Por otro lado, las experiencias, no son buenas o malas. Son, simplemente, experiencias de las cuales, independientemente de cómo hayan resultado, siempre nos van a dejar algo para aprender o modificar.
Puedo decir: en mi vida, he tenido muchas experiencias (y no mencionar si han sido buenas, malas, interesantes, vacuas, etc.). Son, simplemente...experiencias.
Para dar sólamente un ejemplo: cuando una persona hace el servicio militar tiene una/s experiencia/s las cuales no tienen que ser buenas o malas, sino que le enseñan muchas cosas que debe o no hacer.
Saludos


----------



## blasita

A ver, que llego tarde...

I just tried to help Ledzepfran with the grammar, then Sound Shift gave the sentence with ´have a good time´, which is more natural in my opinion.

But, I´m asking the foreros:

1) Is the sentence with ´experience´ in English incorrect? It sounds awkward, but is it grammatically incorrect?

2) Does ´have a good time´ express the nuance here of ´having a (great) experience´? (e.g. _Going to South America was an experience I´ll never forget._)

En español, yo lo diría seguramente de otra forma, pero no creo que sea incorrecta. De acuerdo con la explicación de ´experiencia´ de Alberto. No creo que sea imprescindible siempre decir buena o mala (aunque estoy con Duvija en que se encuentra más con un adjetivo) .  Y de todas formas, en la oración de este hilo se está calificando como quiero que sea (´great´).

Es muy interesante. Gracias.  Saludos a todos.


----------



## Irma2011

Buenos días a todos.
Tengo la impresión de que a veces en este foro pasamos demasiado tiempo tratando de encontrar el sentido a algo que sólo, y muy fácilmente, quien ha planteado la cuestión puede aclarar. Así que yo pregunto: ledzepfran, ¿qué has querido decir con _'experiencia'_? Creo que lo que te interesa saber es principalmente la traducción de _'sea'_ (tu segundo mensaje lo confirma) pero no estaría mal si supiéramos qué significa el resto de la frase para no perdernos en interminables discusiones sobre las posibles diferencias entre 'experiencia', 'experience', 'estancia', 'time', etc, etc.
Por favor, ahora somos nosotros, yo por lo menos, quienes necesitamos tu ayuda para no quedarnos.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Aidanriley

blasita said:


> A ver, que llego tarde...
> 
> I just tried to help Ledzepfran with the grammar, then Sound Shift gave the sentence with ´have a good time´, which is more natural in my opinion.
> 
> But, I´m asking the foreros:
> 
> 1) Is the sentence with ´experience´ in English incorrect? It sounds awkward, but is it grammatically incorrect?
> 
> 2) Does ´have a good time´ express the nuance here of ´having a (great) experience´? (e.g. _Going to South America was an experience I´ll never forget._)
> 
> En español, yo lo diría seguramente de otra forma, pero no creo que sea incorrecta. De acuerdo con la explicación de ´experiencia´ de Alberto. No creo que sea imprescindible siempre decir buena o mala (aunque estoy con Duvija en que se encuentra más con un adjetivo) . Y de todas formas, en la oración de este hilo se está calificando como quiero que sea (´great´).
> 
> Es muy interesante. Gracias. Saludos a todos.


 
1. No, it isn't wrong.
2. A good time and a good experience can be quite different I think, depending on what you want to say exactly. To have a good time can simply mean a fun night at a bar, whereas to have a good experience can mean an event that has enlightened you in some way or that has helped you grow as a person. It completely depends on the context, and how seriously the word "experience" is interpreted.


----------



## blasita

> 1.No, it isn't wrong.
> 2. A good time and a good experience can be quite different I think, depending on what you want to say exactly. To have a good time can simply mean a fun night at a bar, whereas to have a good experience can mean an event that has enlightened you in some way or that has helped you grow as a person. It completely depends on the context, and how seriously the word "experience" is interpreted.



Exactly, that´s the point.  But, in Spanish, it´s clear to me that Ledzepfran means the ´whole/serious meaning of the word experience´, not only part of it, e.g. having a good time, stay, etc. But, as Irma and you said, I may be wrong having interpreted like this.

Thank you very much, Aidan. I really appreciate your help here. 

Saludos.


----------



## Aidanriley

blasita said:


> Exactly, that´s the point. But, in Spanish, it´s clear to me that Ledzepfran means the ´whole/serious meaning of the word experience´, not only part of it, e.g. having a good time, stay, etc. But, as Irma and you said, I may be wrong having interpreted like this.
> 
> Thank you very much, Aidan. I really appreciate your help here.
> 
> Saludos.


 
I think you've interpreted it correctly. I didn't mean to imply that you hadn't. The thing is that we are just much more likely to say "I hope you have a good time" in this case, and we use the word "experience" often in the past tense while recollecting some significant event (like the sentence you brought up a couple of posts back with "an experience I'll never forget."


----------



## blasita

> I think you've interpreted it correctly. I didn't mean to imply that you hadn't. The thing is that we are just much more likely to say "I hope you have a good time" in this case, and we use the word "experience" often in the past tense while recollecting some significant event (like the sentence you brought up a couple of posts back with "an experience I'll never forget."



A crystal-clear explanation.  Thanks again, Aidan.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> But, as Irma and you said, I may be wrong having interpreted like this. Saludos.


 
Where did I say you were wrong, blasita? I don't even remember making any comment on what you said. In fact, I quite agree with you, I only think it might be just as well if we knew what ledzepfran meant by 'experiencia'. Anyway, it seems from the various messages sent that both English and Spanish native speakers have different opinions as to the whole meaning of the expression _'have a good time_’ or the words _’experience'_ and _'experiencia'_.

De todos modos, yo creo que la palabra ‘_experiencia’_ se utiliza casi siempre para referirse al pasado (referida al futuro se trataría de una experiencia muy concreta que se conoce de antemano: _‘viajar a París será una buena experiencia”, _por ejemplo_._ Por eso creo que en la frase de ledzepfran tiene el significado de ‘pasarlo bien’, o ‘tener una buena estancia’ (más formal).
Saludos a todos.


----------



## blasita

> 1.De todos modos, yo creo que la palabra ‘experiencia’ se utiliza casi siempre para referirse al pasado (referida al futuro se trataría de una experiencia muy concreta que se conoce de antemano: ‘viajar a París será una buena experiencia”, por ejemplo. Por eso creo que en la frase de ledzepfran tiene el significado de ‘pasarlo bien’, o ‘tener una buena estancia’ (más formal).



Pues será él el que dirá lo que quería expresar, desde luego. Yo nunca he dicho que no tengas tú razón: _de hecho había dicho todo lo contrario_.

Sí, claro, normalmente al pasado, pero no siempre.  Yo en español, si tuviese que usar ´experiencia´ exactamente así,  diría algo como ´Espero que tu experiencia en Sudamérica sea muy grata/muy buena/de lo mejor´ (de más formal a menos), etc. Pero que aunque, insisto, no lo diría así seguramente, no me parece incorrecto en ningún caso.

Y no estoy de acuerdo en que ´pasarlo bien´ es sinónimo de ´tener una buena experiencia´ ni ´estancia´ en todos los casos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## MonikaUSA

albertovidal said:


> I disagree. "To have a good time" and "to have an experience" don't seem to me alike. I can have a good time and have no experiences. Likewise, I can have experiences and not have a good time. As far as I understand *ledzepfran *is trying to express the concept of "discovering new things in another places" and not "having cool times"


Maybe *ledzepfran* is indeed talking about an "experience." Here are a few natural-sounding options:
I hope (that) your experience (here) in S.A. is a great one. 
I hope you get to experience S.A. and have a great time!


----------



## ledzepfran

A ver, alguien me puede decir qué tendría de malo decir por ejemplo: 
Viví una experiencia enriquecedora.

Creo que el modo en que usé esa palabra es válido. Desearle a alguien que tenga una buena experiencia, que viva una experiencia enriquecedora. 

Experiencia (según RAE)

1. f. Hecho de haber sentido, conocido o presenciado alguien algo.
2. f. Práctica prolongada que proporciona conocimiento o habilidad para hacer algo.
3. f. Conocimiento de la vida adquirido por las circunstancias o situaciones vividas.
4. f. Circunstancia o acontecimiento vivido por una persona.


----------



## albertovidal

A mí, *ledzepfran*, me parece que tu frase _"Desearle a alguien que tenga una buena experiencia, que viva una experiencia enriquecedora"_, es muy buena.
Ahora bien, uno puede tener una buena/enriquecedora experiencia (rica en su contenido) pero, no obstante, puede pasar esos momentos de manera no agradable.
Por ejemplo: nos perdimos durante tres días en el bosque. Al segundo día recién encontramos algunos cocos de los que pudimos extraer algo de su jugo. Estábamos muertos de sed!
Tuvimos que caminar con mucho cuidado porque, además de insectos, matas con púas, etc. había muchos reptiles.
En fin, no la pasamos muy bien pero, como experiencia, fue fantástica!.
Espero haber sido claro


----------



## ledzepfran

Sí, tenés toda la razón. De hecho, esta frase era para alguien que naturalmente no es de aquí. En particular es de Europa, y obviamente muchas de las cosas que se viven en un largo viaje por Sudamérica, no son para sonreír necesariamente, pero sí enriquecen.


----------



## blasita

> Creo que el modo en que usé esa palabra es válido.


  De acuerdo; yo así lo dije.



> Ahora bien, uno puede tener una buena/enriquecedora experiencia (rica en su contenido) pero, no obstante, puede pasar esos momentos de manera no agradable. [...] En fin, no la pasamos muy bien pero, como experiencia, fue fantástica!.



Pues sí, Alberto, yo he estado intentado decir esto mismo.

Un saludo cordial a ambos y a todos.


----------

